# مغارة هرقل بطنجة..قمة في الجمال



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2009)

تعتبر مغارة "هرقل" أكبر مغارات إفريقيا، حيث توجد فيها سراديب تمتد إلى مسافة 30 كيلو متراً 

في باطن الأرض، وتستقطب المغارة العديد من السياح منذ اكتشافها عام 1906، والمغارة التي

 نحتتها الطبيعة في بطن مرتفع صخري تشرف على المحيط الأطلسي غير بعيد عن بوغاز جبل 

طارق، حيث تتعانق مياه البحر الأبيض المتوسط بمياه المحيط الأطلسي، وتنتمي إلى مجموعة 

مغارات منطقة أشقار التي يعود تاريخ استيطانها إلى خمسة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد

ومغارة هرقل عبارة عن كهف عميق تتكسر عليها أمواج البحر عند كل مدّ، وينفذ إليه الزوار في 

عتمة ما تلبث حتى تنجلي عن فتحة النور وهي نافذة تحت الجبل تطل على مياه الأطلسي

 وترسم خريطة أشبه ما تكون بخريطة إفريقيا، ويشكل الدخول إلى المغارة عالما من الغموض 

تغذيه الأسطورة القديمة عن تاريخ المغارة، والتي تقول إن إفريقيا كانت متصلة بأوروبا، وتفصل هذه

 المنطقة المتوسطة بحر الروم (البحر المتوسط) عن بحر الظلمات (المحيط الأطلسي)، ولما كان

 لأطلس ابن نبتون ثلاث بنات يعشن في بستان يطرح تفاحا ذهبيا ويحرسهن وحش، قاتله هرقل 

(ابن جوبيتر) وهزمه، لكن هرقل في غضبة من غضبات الصراع ضرب الجبل فانشق لتختلط مياه 

المتوسط الزرقاء بمياه الأطلسي الخضراء، وتنفصل أوروبا عن إفريقيا، ثم يزوج هرقل ابنه 

سوفاكيس لإحدى بنات نبتون ليثمر زواجهما بنتا جميلة أسموها طانجيس، ومنها جاء اسم مدينة

 طنجة









































حكاية مغارة هرقل 

تعتبر مغارة هرقل في شمال المغرب إحدى أكبر المغارات في أفريقيا، حيث 

تمتد سراديبها ثلاثين كيلومترا في بطن الجبل، ونسجت حول المغارة عشرات الأساطير التي تعود

 معظمها إلى الثقافة الإغريقية. لكن علماء الآثار يشكون من إهمال هذا الأثر التاريخي مما أدى

 إلى إغلاق الجزء الأكبر من المغارة وكاد ينتهي بها إلى الانهيار الكامل. وتستقطب المغارة السياح

 وهواة الاستغوار منذ اكتشافها عام 1906، والمغارة التي نحتتها الطبيعة في بطن مرتفع صخري 

تشرف على المحيط الأطلسي غير بعيد عن بوغاز جبل طارق، حيث تتعانق مياه البحر الأبيض 

المتوسط بمياه المحيط الأطلسي، وتنتمي إلى مجموعة مغارات منطقة أشقار التي يعود تاريخ 

استيطانها إلى خمسة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد، ومن خلال شرفة المقهى العلوي يمكن للسائح

 مشاهدة خليج طنجة ومضيق جبل طارق وسواحل الأندلس بالعين المجردة حين يكون الجو 

صحوا.







ومغارة هرقل عبارة عن كهف عميق تتكسر عليها أمواج البحر عند كل مدّ، وينفذ إليه الزوار في عتمة ما تلبث

 حتى تنجلي عن فتحة النور وهي نافذة تحت الجبل تطل على مياه الأطلسي، وترسم خريطة 

أشبه ما تكون بخريطة إفريقيا، ويشكل الدخول إلى المغارة عالما من الغموض تغذيه الأسطورة 

القديمة عن تاريخ المغارة، والتي تقول إن إفريقيا كانت متصلة بأوروبا، وتفصل هذه المنطقة

 المتوسطة بحر الروم (البحر المتوسط) عن بحر الظلمات (المحيط الأطلسي)، ولما كان لأطلس 

ابن نبتون ثلاث بنات يعشن في بستان يطرح تفاحا ذهبيا ويحرسهن وحش، قاتله هرقل (ابن 

جوبيتر) وهزمه، لكن هرقل في غضبة من غضبات الصراع ضرب الجبل فانشق لتختلط مياه 

المتوسط الزرقاء بمياه الأطلسي الخضراء، وتنفصل أوروبا عن إفريقيا، ثم يزوج هرقل ابنه 

سوفاكيس لإحدى بنات نبتون ليثمر زواجهما بنتا جميلة أسموها طانجيس، ومنها جاء اسم مدينة

 طنجة






وقد جعل موقع مدينة طنجة وهي بوابة المغرب الشمالية عند 

مجمع البحرين الأبيض المتوسط والمحيط الأطلسي منها جنة السياح وقبلتهم من شتى بقاع 

العالم، فهي تجمع بين السهل والجبل، إلى جانب شاطئ رملي من أجمل شواطئ العالم

أقيمت عليه أحدث المنشآت السياحية المجهزة بكل الأدوات الترفيهية والرياضية. وتشير بقايا 

عمائر ومباني طنجة القديمة، بأشكالها الرومانية والأندلسية والأوروبية، إلى تاريخ المنطقة التي 

ترك الفينيقيون والقرطاجيون والرومان والوندال والعرب حوافر خيولهم عليها، ففي عام 707م فتحها 

موسى بن نصير وولّى عليها القائد طارق بن زياد الذي انطلق منها عابرا المضيق الذي أخذ اسمه 

ليفتح الأندلس عام 711م، فعظم شأن المدينة وأصبح اسمها يطلق على المغرب الأقصى كله بعد

 أن تحولت إلى مركز وجسر تعبر منه قوافل الجيوش والعلماء والأدباء، وكل من يود التوجه إلى 

الأندلس التي كانت لا تفصلها عن طنجة سوى 14 كيلومتراً عبر البحر.






وبعد هزيمة العرب في الأندلس احتضنت طنجة المهاجرين 

الأندلسيين، فأقاموا فيها وصبغوا حياتها بالصبغة الأندلسية المرهفة، ثم دخلت طنجة حلبة الصراع 

العالمي فسقطت في قبضة البرتغاليين الذين قدموها عام 1662 هدية زواج الملك شارل الثاني

 ملك انجلترا من كاترين أميرة البرتغال، ورغم تعاقب خطوات الغزاة والمغامرين فوق ترابها، بقيت 

طنجة، كما هي، محافظة على انتمائها العربي، واحتفظت بسجلها كمنتدى لتلاقح الأفكار 

والتيارات، حيث لجأ الكثير من مبدعي ومشاهير العالم، وأقاموا بها واتخذوها مكانا ملائما

 لإبداعاتهم، من بين هؤلاء أوجين دولاكروا، وماتيس، ومارك توين، وتينسى ويليامز، وبول بولز

 وصموئيل بيكيت، وجان جيني، وأنطوني كوين، وآخرون. وكان ابن بطوطة أشهر رحالة العرب وهو 

من مواليد طنجة عام 1304م خير داعية لمدينته خلال رحلاته في مختلف أرجاء العالمSIZE]






بقت مغارة هرقل أثراً تاريخياً يشهد لصاحبها على تاريخ محفور 

و للمدينة على مجد مزال أثرهالى اليوم تعتبر مغارة هرقل الى جانب العديد من المأثر التاريخية

 في طنجة أرثاً ثقافياً و تاريخياً مهمة في كيان المدينة رغم ما تعرضت له المغارة من تهميش و 

عدم صيانة حتى كادت تنهار الا انها متزال شامخة في عروس الشمال و أبت الا ان تكون أبرز 

معالمها السياحية و التاريخية

http://www.wattpad.com/160197​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة جميلة جدا و الصورة رائعة*


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2009)

ماجد العزيز




​


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات ثقافية و تاريخية رائعة 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2009)

زيزي الحلوة




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

موضوع متكامل

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

